# Sonuscore - The Orchestra - The Samplecast review



## reutunes (Jul 19, 2017)

Big Review section of The Samplecast show 49 - Sonuscore - The Orchestra

More information on The Orchestra HERE

The Samplecast YouTube show ► http://www.youtube.com/TheSamplecast


----------



## moosethree (Jul 19, 2017)

I bought it with the bet they would improve this with future updates to resolve some of the criticisms. Meanwhile for hobbyists still a good buy. I make music to compete with myself, not pleasing paying customers.


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 19, 2017)

Maybe magix music maker is a better option?


----------



## moosethree (Jul 20, 2017)

thats ok The Orchestra will do along with Inspire, Da Capo, MK1, MK2, Albion, Hermann, Loegra, Spitfire Chamber Strings, CSS, CS2, Symphobia 1, 2, 3, NOVO, KH Diamond, Rumble, Damage, Omnisphere, Reaktor 6, FM8, somehow I will make it with Reason, Live and Studio One 3, I think I will get along fine


----------



## reutunes (Jul 27, 2017)

moosethree said:


> thats ok The Orchestra will do along with Inspire, Da Capo, MK1, MK2, Albion, Hermann, Loegra, Spitfire Chamber Strings, CSS, CS2, Symphobia 1, 2, 3, NOVO, KH Diamond, Rumble, Damage, Omnisphere, Reaktor 6, FM8, somehow I will make it with Reason, Live and Studio One 3, I think I will get along fine



Wow - and I thought I had a lot of orchestral libraries!


----------

